# Brunner's Stick enclosures



## mikenepo (May 30, 2020)

I caught a few wild Brunner's Stick mantids. I might sell a few of the nymphs but I plan on keeping at least 2 for myself. It seems individual to individual they are either ok at climbing glass and plastic or absolutely terrible at it. Currently I'm keeping the nymphs (all L2) in 16 Oz deli cups and plan on upgrading them to large critter cages when they outgrow the cups. I put tons of sticks in there to allow them a way to climb up to the top. Am I on the right track? Also what humidity is ideal for the nymphs. Heating isn't an issue, I have enough heat lamps and pads to ensure they stay at a minimum of 75 degrees F at all times.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 30, 2020)

They can't climb plastic easily, so make sure all surfaces of the cage have mesh. Kritter keepers (I assume that's what you mean by critter cages?) do not have the proper grip on the lid for molting, deli cups and screen cages are better. 

Spray once a day, there isn't really a target humidity that I know of. If you caught them wild, then just try to mimic the climate of the area you found them in humidity and temperature wise.

- MantisGirl13


----------

